# Nica Libre Cigars



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Was just wondering if anyone has tried these?

The CigarsInternational catalog said they are new. At a first glance they looked great. The wrapper reminds me of a Padron Anniversary. When I was reading the description they compare the flavor to that of a Padron as well.

Was considering ordering some when I noticed on their site they are already sold out and back ordered on every size!










Nica Libre - Cigars International


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I saw those too, looks interesting may be worth a 5er to try


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Cory did you check cbid? They may have some.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I too would be interested in trying these but CI's been out of them for awhile and nothing on c bid either.


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Same thing here....been looking high and low for reviews but none at all. They look tasty!


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

I had a few of these and I must say they are quite good and bare a very very close similarity to a Padron 3000. For the price they are hard to beat, and definitely worth a try. :tu


----------



## rovensmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

Did they look as good as the picture? And was the taste profile accurate?


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

I am really tempted on a 5 pack of these but I would like to read some reviews on it by puff members first. I have pretty much vowed to refrain from generic "cigar-suprise" sticks, as I have had bad experiences with most cheapies especially after my last purchase of the Sherpa charcoal sticks...

I have not had the Padron 3000 yet ,only the 1926 natural (hated it) and the 1964 Maduro (loved it)...

If I hear more good news on the Nica Libre, I'll probably pull the trigger...


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

defcon3 said:


> I am really tempted on a 5 pack of these but I would like to read some reviews on it by puff members first. I have pretty much vowed to refrain from generic "cigar-suprise" sticks, as I have had bad experiences with most cheapies especially after my last purchase of the Sherpa charcoal sticks...
> 
> I have not had the Padron 3000 yet ,only the 1926 natural (hated it) and the 1964 Maduro (loved it)...
> 
> If I hear more good news on the Nica Libre, I'll probably pull the trigger...


If they ever get back in stock. haha. They are back ordered. Meaning once they get more, they are still sold out.

Tough luck Mr. Anderson...


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Tough luck Mr. Anderson...


LOL...


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

THEY ARE BACK IN STOCK!

Im gonna try and get some duckets to spend on a 5er.

$21.00 for a torpedo 5 pack, or you could get this for $40.00

Freedom Sampler - Cigars International

The Freedom Sampler Includes:
5 - Nica Libre Torpedo (6" x 52)
5 - Cuba Libre Epicure (6" x 50)
5 - Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto (5" x 52)

Seems like a good deal!


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Mr. Nickerson...

Well, I have vowed to never again purchase cheapies however, this is a one time exception and my last roll of the dice on the generics... 

I went with the Principe just in case I get burned on the evil marketing tactics of CI and the juicy picture you had to post...

I will be certain to post a full review on these mysterious cigars that calls out to "Padron fans" as CI so cleverly puts it...

Time will tell...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

They look good.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Been debating grabbing a 5er myself to see if they were any good. Just waiting to have the money in the bank before I do.


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Would really like to read a review on these. They have my interest up!


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

I will be eying this thread very close...as I want to know the outcome also.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Time will tell. I pulled the trigger on a box of 20 last night. They should be here Mon.


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Anything on those Libre yet, did they come in? I may buy a box depending on your take...lol


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

They arrived today and I immediately smoked one. I must admit that they aren't lying when they compare them to Padron. I have limited experience with Padron, only smoking a 3000 and a 4000, and have yet to try any Anny's. But I thought that Nica was a little sweeter than those two. Unfortunately, I do not have the palate or critiquing skills to write a review on them. I did get the taste of coffee and cocoa/chocolate, and the long sweet aftertaste that I enjoy in a cigar. I will definitely be mixing them in to my regular rotation and will buy more. I am glad that I bought a box and am now wishing I would have bought two. In fact, I enjoyed this cigar so much, that I going to have to go out and smoke another one now.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Love finding deals on good cigars


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen...

I received a five pack of the Nica Libre Principe's in the mail today to compare it to the PAM 64's of the same size for a comparison...

Is this a great smoke..... YES, YES, and YES!!!!

CI is truly not far off the mark when they state "Calling all Padron Fans"...

This cigar is sweeter than the PAM 64 and certainly has some complexity to it. I picked up Dark Cocao, Vienna Roast, and rich Leathery goodness. The Nica Libre was smooth until the end, to give you an idea, I would have needed a roach clip to hold on to it any longer... Less than one inch was left after murdering this cigar...

A very tasty smoke indeed!!!

Is there any area of improvement, only one IMO, It does have a hint of spice but it could have more bite in the strength and spiciness department... however... I did smoke it upon delivery and they are over humidified! I am going to dry box one for 24 hours and see what happens tomorrow evening, it could kick it up and change it for the better strength-wise and overall, time will tell...

All things be equal, you cannot beat the price on these smokes as a 5 Pack is just barely over the price of one PAM 64 Principe!!!

I was very nervous on buying these generics as I have gotten burned on el-cheapo smokes in the past but these are absolutely fantastic smokes for a killer price!!! I sure am glad I did gamble one last time where I wasn't suckered!!!!


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am a Padron fan and a fan of sweet maduros with hints of chocolate, leather and those types of flavor profiles.

Would these be worth the price of the box?

2 positive reviews so far and I am tempted to pull the trigger on a box.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

hmmm sounds like some definite potential for the price!! Thanks for the "sacrifice" guys!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

sounds like you guys found a winner.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Gespinoza1 said:


> I am a Padron fan and a fan of sweet maduros with hints of chocolate, leather and those types of flavor profiles.
> 
> Would these be worth the price of the box?
> 
> 2 positive reviews so far and I am tempted to pull the trigger on a box.


You could try a 5 Pack first, to test them out.... I do not believe you will be disapointed!!!

Let me state this now though, is it a clone of the PAM 64... NO! Does it have very similar qualities, YES but sweeter and more mild in strength!!! I am hoping after dry boxing one it will have more bite. Ususally when I punch a PAM 64 the cap will split or crack a little somewhere but still smokable. This one did not as it was very humidified, so again we'll see...


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well I took a gamble and bought a box of Exclusivo size. If for any Odd reason I don't like em I can use em as hand outs or age them. Going by the flavor profile it fits my likes exactly on what you all are reporting. 

I will let you know once I get mine!


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, anymore news? I would love to see pics. Mine should be here Thursday, I can not wait.

Anyone looking to order go to this link for free shipping

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freePM3

That's what I used but I paid 5 dollars for the expedited shipping because it takes literally 8 days for smokes to get to me from CI.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

jledou said:


> Thanks for the "sacrifice" guys!


Well, it was a gamble as they are unknowns, but the "sacrifice" was worth it...

@ Gespinoza1

More good news actually, I dry boxed one for 24 hours, it was actually just a tad below the RH it should have been however...

The strength picked up a considerable level!!! Not as spicey as the PAM 64, but good enough 

It was another killer smoke down to 3/4" and was better than the first one smoked upon delivery...

I plan on going for a box of these at this point...

Thanks for the free S&H link!!!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I see that the Devil site (c-bid) has these now.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> I see that the Devil site (c-bid) has these now.


Unreal!!! The bids on the devil site are higher than the retail price on CI's website...

Why would people pay more than retail?!?

:scared:


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

MrMayorga said:


> I see that the Devil site (c-bid) has these now.


Wow and low bid is $15 for a 5 pack for the principe. Just because they are on Cbid does not mean that they are at a great price.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

damn you guys!! 5er of the diplomaticos on the way. Little pricey but 3 bucks for a decent stick I can live with. 

MrR


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> Unreal!!! The bids on the devil site are higher than the retail price on CI's website...
> 
> Why would people pay more than retail?!?


Because they are so focused on winning the bid that they don't comparison shop. This is exactly why I have CI open in another window when I shop CBid - to see if the auction price is truly a bargain.

BTW - thanks to all who "took one for the team" to try these. I am always suspicious of knockoffs - particularly those who try to emluate the band of a popular pricey cigar.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

@MrRogers -


> damn you guys!! 5er of the diplomaticos on the way.


LOL!!!



orca99usa said:


> Because they are so focused on winning the bid that they don't comparison shop. This is exactly why I have CI open in another window when I shop CBid - to see if the auction price is truly a bargain..


I do the same thing, and check most major sites before bidding on a specific item...



> BTW - thanks to all who "took one for the team" to try these. I am always suspicious of knockoffs - particularly those who try to emluate the band of a popular pricey cigar.


I am also VERY weary to try no-names, but they looked so freakin good (and they are good) but it was the OP "Nickerson" that pushed me over the edge with his marketing tactics, I wonder if he is a CI operative...


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

orca99usa said:


> Because they are so focused on winning the bid that they don't comparison shop. This is exactly why I have CI open in another window when I shop CBid - to see if the auction price is truly a bargain.
> 
> BTW - thanks to all who "took one for the team" to try these. I am always suspicious of knockoffs - particularly those who try to emluate the band of a popular pricey cigar.


I do the same. I have like 5 tabs open with all the major cigar shops trying to find the best price.


----------



## flmcgough (Aug 8, 2008)

Just picked up a 5er of the Principes, can't wait to try it! I've been trying to find something relatively inexpensive to get a box of, I'm hoping these are the ones!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

defcon3 said:


> I am also VERY weary to try no-names, but they looked so freakin good (and they are good) but it was the OP "Nickerson" that pushed me over the edge with his marketing tactics, I wonder if he is a CI operative...


Hahah, I missed that comment. My father just came over and was like "some guy on Puff said he thinks you work for CI for promoting their stuff!".

There on to me, Mr. Smith...


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

So after hearing all the talk about these, I'm like absolutely drooling over them and I'm dyin to buy a box of the Principes, 4.5x46, but I just can't pull the trigger.

Has anyone who's bought a 5er or box smoked one yet??? These sure look promising.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

Dom said:


> So after hearing all the talk about these, I'm like absolutely drooling over them and I'm dyin to buy a box of the Principes, 4.5x46, but I just can't pull the trigger.
> 
> Has anyone who's bought a 5er or box smoked one yet??? These sure look promising.


yeah same here, dunno why. I have a fiver on the way but was considering a box purchase before they come in. Don't think I will though. Have to remember they're likely to be a good smoke, but not a box of PAM 26's for 50 bucks.

MrR


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Hahah, I missed that comment. My father just came over and was like "some guy on Puff said he thinks you work for CI for promoting their stuff!".
> 
> There on to me, Mr. Smith...


LOL, My assumption was purely fecicious Mr. Nickerson...

But as I stated before, I am sure glad that you posted those pics when you did as it was the nudge that pushed me to place the order. They are exceptional smokes in regards to the price!!!


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Dom said:


> So after hearing all the talk about these, I'm like absolutely drooling over them and I'm dyin to buy a box of the Principes, 4.5x46, but I just can't pull the trigger.
> 
> Has anyone who's bought a 5er or box smoked one yet??? These sure look promising.


I got a 5er of the Principes and I have two left...

Planning on a box now...

They are great smokes, take the chance on a 5 pack, for $16.00, you can't go wrong...


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Fell off the wagon ...first time since late March. Have a box on the way from CI and a couple of fivers as well. Looking forward to trying them.

FN in MT


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

defcon3 said:


> I got a 5er of the Principes and I have two left...
> 
> Planning on a box now...
> 
> They are great smokes, take the chance on a 5 pack, for $16.00, you can't go wrong...


You can get a good deal on boxes on cigarbid.com too! Every 4-5 days they post a new size. Usually is $10.00-$15.00 below the already low retail price.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I think the problem with trying to avoid the devil's site is coming on here and reading about cigars. It always leads to me trying to see if I can find a deal on cbid, then making a purchase. I just picked up two 5ers of Nica Libre in different sizes.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I ended up buying a box of the Imperials. They're not bad. Not PAS1926, but not bad.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Cmonnn Andy you know we all want one of your famous reviews!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

For the price these are tasty cigars. I find myself smoking them more and more. I ordered and receive 2 more boxes (wanted to get them before all you guys buy CI out of them). Cigar.com also had them in their latest catalog but I couldn't find them on their website. It's kind of looking like these are going to be a CI exclusive.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Now I really can't wait to get my 5er in.. maybe i'll get a box at $54


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> For the price these are tasty cigars. I find myself smoking them more and more. I ordered and receive 2 more boxes (wanted to get them before all you guys buy CI out of them). Cigar.com also had them in their latest catalog but I couldn't find them on their website. It's kind of looking like these are going to be a CI exclusive.


I'm not sure if they actually own the company who makes them or not. Is it going to be a new line? Similar to the whole 5 Vegas deal?

Who knows, only time will tell.

I have a feeling they will jack up prices once they get their name out and a good amount of people have tried their cigars. I think the success will be for its great value, and value is the price to taste ratio.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> I have a feeling they will jack up prices once they get their name out and a good amount of people have tried their cigars. I think the success will be for its great value, and value is the price to taste ratio.


That's what I'm concerned about!!!

We can launch an evil negative campaign against Nica Libre and just buy them for ourselves!!! Mu-Ha-ha-Ha-ha-Ha-ha-Ha-ha-Ha-ha-Ha!!! LOL

I'll check cbid again, but the prices were above retail last time I looked (that was last week) but I'll see.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

defcon3 said:


> That's what I'm concerned about!!!


Since we are living in a Matrix, can you hack the coding and make Free Cuba cigars (50 smokes for $50) taste identical to Padron 1926 40th Anniversary? Maybe get some other budget sticks to taste like a Arturo Fuente Anejo, OpusX, God of Fire, etc. 

We all have dreams...


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Since we are living in a Matrix, can you hack the coding and make Free Cuba cigars (50 smokes for $50) taste identical to Padron 1926 40th Anniversary? Maybe get some other budget sticks to taste like a Arturo Fuente Anejo, OpusX, God of Fire, etc.


The coding currently underway is a Bucanero Red = Diamond Crown Maximus, I'll see what I can do for you Mr. Nickerson...
:rapture:

LOL!!!


----------



## CrayZFlyr (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow...finally came across a thread dealing with these cigars. I looked for any info before trying some with no luck, so like others here took a gamble.

Anyway, just an FYI: Until very recently, there had only been one auction on the Devil for Nica Libre EVER (a box of Exclusivo's). I was one of the 2 winners, for $37! I've only smoked one so far, (a month ago after about 3 week's rest), and they are very good. No, not PAMs, but tasty maduro goodness. Unfortunately, the secret appears to be out and I have no hope of scoring another box for anywhere near what I paid for the first one. Oh well. Get 'em while you can boys! They're worth the (very little) $$. :smoke2:


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

Got my 5er of the diplomaticos today and dry boxed one for a few hours. Still a little wet but still a good smoke for sure. I wish it had more of a finish but I can't give a thorough assessment after smoking just one right out of the mail.

Going to order a box this evening.

MrR


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

MrRogers said:


> I wish it had more of a finish but I can't give a thorough assessment after smoking just one right out of the mail.
> MrR


Glad you enjoyed it Mr. Rogers...

After some rest they did pack a little bit more of a punch, enough to where I was satisfied


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Cigar lunatics, Maduro fans, Nicaraguan nuts, lend me your ears....sneak a voyeuristic leer at the brand basking beneath the fabled CI Weekend Spotlight. It's Nica Libre, a majestic, richly sweet, box-pressed beauty blended to please the masses. This exciting release is already being compared favorably to Nicaragua's most renowned blends such as Padron. To get it into your hands, I'm offering up gratis shipping on your whole order with each purchase.

Nica Libre offers all the trimmins and boasts a gorgeous, gentle "Spanish box-press" frame draped in a stunning San Andres maduro wrapper. This dark, oily leaf conceals an aged recipe of premium, aged Nicaraguan long-fillers. The result is a classic Nicaraguan maduro bouquet of rich, hearty flavors delivered in multi-layered, velvety fashion. Notes of coffee and earth smack the palate throughout the cool burn, leaving behind a trace of dark chocolate and peppery goodness after each puff. The aroma is deep and toasty while the cigar remains medium in body to the nub. With five sizes to choose from starting at just $49.95 per box, Nica Libre hits all the sweet spots.

This week, enjoy free ground shipping with each purchase of Nica Libre.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Deal Alert, the diplomaticos are on "Quick Buy" at cbid for $49.95, that's $10 less than CI price


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> Deal Alert, the diplomaticos are on "Quick Buy" at cbid for $49.95, that's $10 less than CI price


Thanks for the heads up. They're on the way!

MrR


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

MrRogers said:


> Thanks for the heads up. They're on the way!
> 
> MrR


How do you not start every thread with "Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood."?



My father got his 5er of these a week or so ago. He said they were great for the price. I can't smoke at the moment but I smelled them and they smell fantastic. They also have a nice soft feel to them. Can't wait to try them.

They really tried hard to jack the look of the 1926 series of Padron.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

My NL's arrived via the happy Brown Truck this afternoon. Despite knowing better...especially since my shipping box was 100+ degrees off the roasting truck....I fired one up anyway. 

These babies are GOOD!! :smoke2:

So surprisingly good that I'm going to order up 3 or 4 boxes to have on hand in case theres a price increase or shortage. 

FN in MT


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

mistabman said:


> Joe Cigar Daily Deal


Nice deal but where do they come up with the MSRP for these things? 67$?? Thats the box price!

MrR


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

mistabman said:


> Joe Cigar Daily Deal


Nevermind... I guess this went pretty quick, cause now the deal is 10 Brazilia for $32.50. I believe the original deal was 10 Nica Libre diplomaticos for $27.50. Hey, at least the site is back up!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

That sucks! I wanted me some Nica Libre!


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Anyone interested in a box split? I can't afford a whole box right now (and i dont have the room). I know this isnt the right forum but i figured i might find some interest in this thread. The box split thread is pretty dead.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

what size you thinkin??? I'd consider doin the Principes, 49.95 a box.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Probably the Exclusivo. That CI free shipping link still works too.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

so like $27 apiece for 10?? unless we got more people in. I'd split like 4 ways


----------



## CigarDetective (Jul 15, 2009)

I won a box of Principes this week for $37.00 on the devil site. I haven't tried them, but based on what you guys are saying they should be good.


----------



## flmcgough (Aug 8, 2008)

Dom said:


> so like $27 apiece for 10?? unless we got more people in. I'd split like 4 ways


I'd be down for a 4 way split.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Alright, so we have 3 out of 4, for a 4 way split. Anyone else care to get in on this action?


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

bilingue23 said:


> Alright, so we have 3 out of 4, for a 4 way split. Anyone else care to get in on this action?


I'll be your Huckelberry


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 20, 2009)

How does the CAO Brazilia GOL stack up against the Nica Libres?


----------



## atroodon (Jul 19, 2009)

pulled the trigger on a box of Diplimaticos...hope they taste a sgood as they look


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

If someone else is looking to split please PM me as I would be intersted in trying a few of these out.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## TAE111 (Jul 19, 2009)

Smoking a NL right now. Got them Tuesday and this is my 4th. one. Great cigar fir the price.


----------



## atroodon (Jul 19, 2009)

Got my box of the Dips...looks like a Padon anni, smells like a Padron anni, does not taste like a Padron anni.

I will be putting these away for awhile, they are way too young. I am going to buy another box and put them to sleep, for the price I think once it ages it will be a lot better smoke.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Box-Pressed Beauties Sampler - Cigars International

The Box-Pressed Beauties Sampler includes:
4 - Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
4 - Gurkha Avenger G5 Torpedo (6" x 52)
4 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength II (6" x 52)
4 - Cuba Libre Magnum (5.5" x 55)
4 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)

MSRP: $159.20

PRICE: $59.95


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

New Deal Alert!

Nica Libre Imperial
Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 755705
Quick Buy for $49.50 
$10 off CI price


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Monster Maduros #5 Sampler - Cigars International

The Monster Maduros #5 Sampler includes:
4 - Rocky Patel Edge Toro Maduro (6" x 52)
4 - Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro Robusto (5" x 50)
4 - Perdomo Habano Maduro Toro (5.5" x 54)
4 - MAXX by Alec Bradley The Fix (5" x 58)
4 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)

MSRP: $124

Price: $59.95

jeez! They keep adding it to more samplers!


----------



## CigarDetective (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, I finally got in my box of Nica Libre Principes yesterday. I was going to let them rest for a couple weeks, but I had to try one. It was suprisingly good. It tasted almost exactly like the regular Padrons that I have had. It burned perfectly, had a good draw, and had a good leather and wood type flavor. It wasn't as good as a Padron Ani, but for the price I paid, $37.00 a box, I didn't go wrong. It wasn't a complex smoke, but it had a great taste and was better than many pricier sticks that I have had. I am betting after these have some age, they will be awesome little smokes!:wink:


----------



## Jay Man (Jul 27, 2009)

Got a box of Exclusivos arriving today...can't wait 

Someone over in a different Nica Libre thread asked if anyone knew where the 1990 came from, I answered, but figured it'd be interesting to post it here too. February 25, 1990 was the day that Nicaragua gained their independence from the Sandinistas. I'm guessing that's where the Nica Libre 1990 comes from.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Deal Alert!

Nica Libre Torpedo

Quick Buy $52.50/box Normal price $64.95

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 758893


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

CigarDetective said:


> Well, I finally got in my box of Nica Libre Principes yesterday. I was going to let them rest for a couple weeks, but I had to try one. It was suprisingly good. It tasted almost exactly like the regular Padrons that I have had. It burned perfectly, had a good draw, and had a good leather and wood type flavor. It wasn't as good as a Padron Ani, but for the price I paid, $37.00 a box, I didn't go wrong. It wasn't a complex smoke, but it had a great taste and was better than many pricier sticks that I have had. I am betting after these have some age, they will be awesome little smokes!:wink:


Where did you get them for 37 a box thats a smoking deal!


----------



## CigarDetective (Jul 15, 2009)

The devil site, a.k.a Cbid. :smoke:


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

I had my first one this weekend (Exclusivo) and I gotta say...Damn nice smoke! I was overly impressed by the construstion and the unique ash it created, it smoked effortlessly and the flavors were mildy set within a firm, creamy medium body that picked up some weight and expression in the later third of the smoke. Recommended for those being iffy on getting em. Way Nice!
Here's pics!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

smokin'Jef said:


> I had my first one this weekend (Exclusivo) and I gotta say...Damn nice smoke! I was overly impressed by the construstion and the unique ash it created, it smoked effortlessly and the flavors were mildy set within a firm, creamy medium body that picked up some weight and expression in the later third of the smoke. Recommended for those being iffy on getting em. Way Nice!
> Here's pics!


 WOW!! You look like me a few years ago when i had contacts and hair was growing out! ERIE!!!

I myself have been iffy, I think I may grab a halfa handful and try them myself.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

15 various sizes for $29.99

Nica Libre Flight Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## aka DaBigKahuna (Jun 20, 2009)

Good find Smitty, I tried to RG bump you but it said I needed to spread rep's 1st.

Anyone like the larger vitolas and want to go in with me? I prefer smaller.



mrsmitty said:


> 15 various sizes for $29.99
> 
> Nica Libre Flight Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

mrsmitty said:


> 15 various sizes for $29.99
> 
> Nica Libre Flight Sampler - Cigars International


Wow! That's an awesome deal and I may just have to pull the trigger on that one! These are way worth it at around $2 a piece!


----------



## aka DaBigKahuna (Jun 20, 2009)

Price is now showing $39.99. I do have a screenshot of the $29.99 price if anyone wants it.



smokin'Jef said:


> Wow! That's an awesome deal and I may just
> have to pull the trigger on that one! These are way worth it at around $2 a piece!


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

I see it as $29.99 for me

Have a question, Should these be aged for couple of weeks or months before smoking them. One of these were in a sample i got and didn't tasted that great but not bad. had a tingy/tangy taste to it. if that makes sense or not. mite be describing it wrong.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Trex said:


> I see it as $29.99 for me
> 
> Have a question, Should these be aged for couple of weeks or months before smoking them. One of these were in a sample i got and didn't tasted that great but not bad. had a tingy/tangy taste to it. if that makes sense or not. mite be describing it wrong.


My buddy & I had one and weren't impressed. I'm letting mine rest until next summer.


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

smokin'Jef said:


> Wow! That's an awesome deal and I may just have to pull the trigger on that one! These are way worth it at around $2 a piece!


:thumb: Done, and done. Trigger pulled. :laser:


----------



## weezel32 (Oct 10, 2009)

That 15-cigar flight sampler for Nicas at $30 is back again as the 1-day special at CI. I jumped on it.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

weezel32 said:


> That 15-cigar flight sampler for Nicas at $30 is back again as the 1-day special at CI. I jumped on it.


I think its a little dishonest on there part how they have "1-day deals" or even on joes daily deal something that's offered at there so called discount price all the time, I've been seeing this happen more & more.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

mrsmitty said:


> My buddy & I had one and weren't impressed. I'm letting mine rest until next summer.


 I agree. I smoked one as a blind review not too long ago, and it wasn't good. Supposed to taste like Padron? Not hardly.


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, i finally got around to smoking one tonite and I must admit, it was a great cigar. Plenty of smoke, excellent burn etc.... Anyways, here my 2 cents worth: I know we all have different tastes and all but my tastes preferred the nica libre over the padron, imho its better than the pam(yes that right, i think its better than the padron anny, to me anyways)...im sure some will agree and some will disagree, but like i said, we all have different tastes.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

budkole said:


> Well, i finally got around to smoking one tonite and I must admit, it was a great cigar. Plenty of smoke, excellent burn etc.... Anyways, here my 2 cents worth: I know we all have different tastes and all but my tastes preferred the nica libre over the padron, imho its better than the pam(yes that right, i think its better than the padron anny, to me anyways)...im sure some will agree and some will disagree, but like i said, we all have different tastes.


Thats good to hear! Maybe it will save me some money haha.

I still have a 5-ver of Nica Libre's resting in the humi. Like many experienced, mine were over humidified upon arrival.


----------



## weezel32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Smoking a Nica Libre exclusivo that has been in the humi for 3 months. Smoothed out nicely. Don't buy these expecting Padrons and you will be happy. A good $2 cigar.


----------

